# Adapter Kits Database for Website?



## david.zwalinski (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm working on putting a car audio website together and want to integrate a database or a way for people to be able to either link to a different website for double din adapter kits by searching on my site by year / make / model; the other option is to have people search on my website by y/m/m and order from me, then we would just drop ship from the supplier. 

Not sure if something like this is available or if anyone has any ideas on this, but any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Metra Online | Welcome to Metra Auto Parts Online Warehouse


----------

